

Journalists Dancing on the Edge of Truth - kevinalexbrown
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/20/business/media/journalists-plagiarism-jonah-lehrer-fareed-zakaria.html?_r=1&src=dayp

======
bediger4000
Notice that he writes _and manage to steer clear of proprietary intellectual
property_. Seems a shame that the very concept of "intellectual property"
(doesn't mention what kind, patent, trademark, copyright, trade dress, trade
secret) can intrude on reporting. We're seeing "intellectual property" begin
to override freedom of speech. This is a very disturbing trend.

